# Vans Aura 2011 for Beginner?



## Flip (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

A request for some advice, if I may... I am a beginner snowboarder, a stone's throw away from linking my turns (only lacking the finesse and confidence I think), and I have all my own equipment. I probably do a total of two weeks on the snow a year.

My current boots (size 10 flows) are second hand, and I thought fitted nicely, but they now leak, and are past their best so I started looking for a replacement. After a holiday with mates, I fell in love with the boa lacing system, and have since been looking at vans and 32's as a boot upgrade. Scarily I found I am an 8.5 in vans, and a 9-9.5 in 32's - bit different to my comfy Flows.

I have now been offered a pair of Vans Aura's in the right size for a reasonable amount of money, but I worry these might be too stiff for a beginner, what do you guys think? I'm going to be a piste 'boarder for a good year or three, not good enough for parks yet - but I've also been trying to get linked turns down for a LONG time, so I don't consider myself a faster learner.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

The Aura is a great boot. If you're getting a "reasonable" deal and they're in good shape, pull the trigger. I've been riding my Cirros for probably around 200 days (on snow) now and though they show wear, they are still very structurally sound. You'll be fine with a stiffer boot now. When/if you decide to go to more of a freestyle/park route, you can get a softer boot.


----------



## TreesNsteeZ (Apr 27, 2012)

The Vans Aura is a great boot, although it may be on the stiffer side it is a great all around boot you cant go wrong with this choice.


----------

